
Roof algae: The prehistoric organism that streaks your shingles (2013) - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/special/metro/urban-jungle/pages/130618.html
======
dmckeon
As the article & comments say: dilute bleach and water; wait a week or two for
algae, moss, etc to die; rinse off detritus, and add zinc strips to the roof
to inhibit future growth. Vary to protect nearby shrubs, fish. etc. Never use
more than low pressure. Move carefully, have adequate health insurance, or
both.

------
Deadsunrise
Gloeocapsa magma is the species that blackens roofs. I have it and it's ugly
and annoying.

